# T3 USE TO AID ANABOLISM



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello chaps.

Just wondering what people's thoughts/experiences are on using T3 as an addition to a mass gaining cycle.

In my mind the fact that T3 speeds up metabolism a low dose (25mcg) daily throughout a lean bulk (or even heavy bulk) cycle would mean better results.

They say true mesomorphs have higher natty test and better metabolisms (as well as muscle bellies etc).

So supplementing with T3 (if you're naturally endo-mesomorphic) should aid muscle gains and perhaps slight fat loss too.

Any opinions on this? I would be interested in people's opinions & experiences on this and in T3 use in general. Any studies would also be most helpful!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I talked about this in detail in my T3 FAQ, have a read 

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-imnotaperverts-t3-faq/?do=embed

Oh, and don't buy into somatotypes (meso, ecto etc) - beyond skeletal shapes, it's all been proven to be bollocks a thousand times over.


----------

